# African Black Soap Recipe?



## momma (May 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone had an African Black Soap recipe that they are willing to share? I have Googled & Youtubed myself to almost death & can't find a recipe anywhere:~( I saw an article how they add plantain ashes directly into the batch & then the soap curds float to the top & they scoop it off & ball it up...I hear it is a wonderful saop & would love to try it!

Thank you so much <3

Momma


----------



## soapbuddy (May 23, 2011)

I don't think this is something that you can make at home. You can buy the already made black soap online.


----------



## DottieF. (May 23, 2011)

Like Irena mentioned, it's not something you can make at home. I think it's highly overrated myself. I received a sample of authentic black soap from a shea butter supplier (King Oba, if you're curious) and the stuff was dreadful. It nearly peeled my hide off.

Dottie


----------



## soap25 (May 23, 2011)

*Black soap*

The soap is made of oils that are easy to get where ever they make it. Sheabutter mainly and/or Palmoil and Palmkerneloil.

They cook ashes to get lye - the old fashioned way, like our grandgrandgrandparents did    - so not even an approximate idea how much superfat etc. etc. The dark color is basicly "dirt" from the lye production.

You could make a 100% Sheabuttersoap with "real" lye and lyecalculator and try to get it dark. Add honey, some Vanilla FOs etc.   

 :wink:


----------



## momma (May 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much!!! YUP~ I'm going to stick with the suggestion of just buying it...if and when I ever need it. I finally found a recipe under a different name than Black Soap....I made lye from apple wood & banana peels & it doesn't set up & trace like normal soap...it actually had a weird set up...& then I tried it. It wasn't harsh- HOWEVER, it turned out....well....let's just say as I was rubbing my hands together- it was like I stuck my hands into a bucket of crude oil~ It was so oily going on AND my hands turned blacker than the ace of spades (which I didn't think was possible)   But, it came right off w/ my normal soap...which just like Martha says "Is a good thing"


----------



## SugrMagMama627 (May 29, 2011)

I have been using ABS for about 5 years now.. it has done amazing things for my skin.. 

I buy it by 5 lb tubs.  I make iit nto a liquid instead of keeping it as chunks.

I bought a 3-5 oz travel plastic container with a pop top and put a couple of small chunks in then slowly fill it with water.. gently stir.. don't shake.. it seperates in between showers. all i have to do is turn it upside down and right side up and it's right as rain!

I NEED this soap when I start breaking out in the hot humid heat.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

DottieF. said:
			
		

> Like Irena mentioned, it's not something you can make at home. I think it's highly overrated myself. I received a sample of authentic black soap from a shea butter supplier (King Oba, if you're curious) and the stuff was dreadful. It nearly peeled my hide off.
> 
> Dottie




hahaha im sorry that made me chuckle hard


----------



## scrubbie (Feb 15, 2012)

HAhahha, about the hide. I bought it. And well I am not sure how I feel about it. Definatly not for hair. I used it and I have hair static and some strands look wiry and I have the thin straight hair. My DH was actually worried and thought the static hair standing up came from my own soap session. He was worried and said" Are you sure working with these soap making things are safe you are full of static. Becareful" For skin it makes me dry but I am sry skinned anyway and to me it smells funny. It is from Ghana. My husband on the other hand likes it and so do my teens. We have been showering with it. For body it is nice.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a local supplier for ABS and my daughter with skin problems loves it. Lol, she is such a traitor she used to love my neem. Oh well I continue to buy it for her and have to admit I also use it. Maybe I am lucky to get a good guality and I also use it for my hair. I have eczema problems even on my scalp and it does seem to help. The manufactured soap from Ghana is diffently different and stronger than the soap from the tribes or at least that is what my findings are between the two. Dudo Osun ia a manfactured in Ghana black soap and is pretty strong, but I also used it at first to get my scalp under control and it worked!


----------

